# Finding info in the 15 second acceptance window



## emac (Dec 6, 2014)

So, I'm new to Uber and cannot find something that I think should be obvious. 

I've given 2 rides so far and both times the rider told me they entered their destination when booking, but I could not find it before I started the ride. I would prefer knowing what they need before accepting the job.

Is there a way to see their destination in the initial request? If so, where?

Thanks all, and I look forward to getting involved on the forum.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Nope. You can't see destination until you start the trip.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I never know their destination until I pick them up. Guess uber doesn't want you cherry picking the good runs


----------



## emac (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone know if you can on Lyft or another service?
Do any of you call or text the client for info, or would that be a no-no?


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

You dont see destination on lyft. You may on sidecar. I don't recall it's been a while for me on them.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe shoot them a text and ask. If it ever came up just say you had something to do in an hour and wanted to be sure they weren't going too far away. Just a suggestion


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

If Uber allowed us to see the destination than too many may get rejected. Then that looks bad on your record. Uber won't be happy about that.

I was ready to go home for dinner yesterday but didn't sign off early enough. I got a ping and the drive was to LAX in heavy traffic. I wasn't that happy since I had to wait for dinner at about 8.30. But I felt good to get the guy there on time for his flight.

But then another Pax did not enter the destination and she insisted on telling me where it was verbally. And she was way off. Went completely the wrong way. Not my fault and it doubled her cost. Okay by me.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

It used to be (before August) that you could accept the ride
then hit Waybill to see the destination.
After the fare cuts of July many drivers started to cherry pick rides
Ubers answer was to hide the destination until you start the ride.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

It is against transport regulations for any dispatch company to inform the driver about the passangers destination, due to cherry picking reasons, all FHV companies do this, you will not see the destination until you actually accept the job, I see most of you are new to the taxi/FHV industry. Same reason a Taxi driver can not refuse to take you to your destination once you enter his car, it's against taxi regulations. That's why many Taxi drivers ask passangers where they are heading before entering the car, which they know is a no no.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

don't forget to give 1 star to all short trips when they don't tip.


----------



## Walser (Nov 19, 2014)

haji said:


> don't forget to give 1 star to all short trips when they don't tip.


Does that actually do anything? Serious question.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Walser said:


> Does that actually do anything? Serious question.


It lets future drivers know they're about to be screwed over. That's something.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It is against transport regulations for any dispatch company to inform the driver about the passangers destination, due to cherry picking reasons, all FHV companies do this, you will not see the destination until you actually accept the job, I see most of you are new to the taxi/FHV industry. Same reason a Taxi driver can not refuse to take you to your destination once you enter his car, it's against taxi regulations. That's why many Taxi drivers ask passangers where they are heading before entering the car, which they know is a no no.


Not in every transport jurisdiction. Sydney cabbies enjoy destinations on offered jobs. They are even informed if it's just a local job. If a cabbie does a unpopular or short job he is then rewarded by being placed at the top of the dispatch queue once vacant again.

No Chauffeurs are give blank destinations. The need to map out successive jobs out requires destinations.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not in every transport jurisdiction. Sydney cabbies enjoy destinations on offered jobs. They are even informed if it's just a local job. If a cabbie does a unpopular or short job he is then rewarded by being placed at the top of the dispatch queue once vacant again.
> 
> No Chauffeurs are give blank destinations. The need to map out successive jobs out requires destinations.


Not here in the states, especially NY


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not in every transport jurisdiction. Sydney cabbies enjoy destinations on offered jobs. They are even informed if it's just a local job. If a cabbie does a unpopular or short job he is then rewarded by being placed at the top of the dispatch queue once vacant again.
> 
> No Chauffeurs are give blank destinations. The need to map out successive jobs out requires destinations.


That sounds like a utopian wonderland, and goddammit, this is America. Utopian wonderlands are for commie bastards. We Cowboys need a hard, troublesome way of life.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Side note: you see the pax rating. Do you factor that into your acceptance?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Woober said:


> Side note: you see the pax rating. Do you factor that into your acceptance?


If a driver is doing any factoring at all regarding acceptance, why would a driver ignore that important piece of info?

To me that's more important than how far away the request is.

I'd drive 15 minutes for a 5 star passenger. Maybe it's a guy always going to the airport. Maybe it's a guy who always tips. Whatever the reason is, drivers like the guy.

On the other side of the coin, I'd be concerned about driving 2 minutes for a 4.1 star passenger. Maybe he has spilled numerous cups of coffee in Ubers. Maybe the guy reeks of body odor. Whatever the reason is, drivers don't like the guy.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If a driver is doing any factoring at all regarding acceptance, why would a driver ignore that important piece of info?
> 
> To me that's more important than how far away the request is.
> 
> ...


I assume every 5 star passenger is brand new. If I see a 4.9, that means more to me.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Solid advice Ham. Uber is new in my neck of the woods so five stars usually just means a new rider. But when I see 4.5 stars or less I know I'm in for trouble. But because I'm greedy I usually take the fare anyway


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I take all the fares, unless of course they are just too far, I don't care about the passengers ratings, if they are really low I just bring it to their attention.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If a pax is 3* or below, I have to perform an inspection of him or her before they enter my vehicle. This includes a smell test and a body pat down. We're talking the full TSA treatment.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool. Do you have one of those nifty X-ray machines that can see right through their clothing? Always wanted one of those!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If a pax is 3* or below, I have to perform an inspection of him or her before they enter my vehicle. This includes a smell test and a body pat down. We're talking the full TSA treatment.


What if he is 3* because after he gets in your car he goes on a farting binge? I don't see how your process catches that.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What if he is 3* because after he gets in your car he goes on a farting binge? I don't see how your process catches that.


You're right. I may have to start including an anal probe into my inspection procedures.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LOL


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not in every transport jurisdiction. Sydney cabbies enjoy destinations on offered jobs. They are even informed if it's just a local job. If a cabbie does a unpopular or short job he is then rewarded by being placed at the top of the dispatch queue once vacant again.
> 
> No Chauffeurs are give blank destinations. The need to map out successive jobs out requires destinations.


This brings up a good point. Since Uberblack is run by limousine operators where the basis is a predetermined trip setup between operator and customer; we should be entitled to preview destination information since we do it anyway with our regular clients. This begs the question since we are not taxis by definition.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> This brings up a good point. Since Uberblack is run by limousine operators where the basis is a predetermined trip setup between operator and customer; we should be entitled to preview destination information since we do it anyway with our regular clients. This begs the question since we are not taxis by definition.


The only thing I can think of is, it would be like operating at an airport, but all over the place. You can hail a limo at O'Hare. Some black cars / limos have the tag "Not For Hire" in their windows. There's no way the driver would know where you were going until you told them, and I don't think you can turn down a trip if your hailed in the limo lanes at the airport.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The only thing I can think of is, it would be like operating at an airport, but all over the place. You can hail a limo at O'Hare. Some black cars / limos have the tag "Not For Hire" in their windows. There's no way the driver would know where you were going until you told them, and I don't think you can turn down a trip if your hailed in the limo lanes at the airport.


I guess it varies from city to city...here in Atlanta limo operators can't solicit rides at the airport and must have predetermined clients already scheduled for pickups.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

haji said:


> don't forget to give 1 star to all short trips when they don't tip.


You should add, educate the client and then if he doesn't tip do not give him a 5.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Walser said:


> Does that actually do anything? Serious question.


it means you won't get that person again.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

jsixis said:


> it means you won't get that person again.


No, that only happens with (3 or less) Lyft. Uber does not have that policy.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If a driver is doing any factoring at all regarding acceptance, why would a driver ignore that important piece of info?
> 
> To me that's more important than how far away the request is.
> 
> ...


POST.# 17 / UBERHAMMER: Stats to live/
thrive by. Happy New Year BTW.


----------

